# White fluff on horn wort?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

There's some white fuzzy stuff on my hornwort in Buddha's tank.

I would like to say it's harmless since he's okay, but if anyone can aid me that'd be great.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It's probably a little water mold, which will mean some of the leaves might be dead or dying. Just pull those off or rinse the plant. Water mold usually dies off in a week or so on its own, but watch it doesn't get hold of the tank too much -- or your fish.

Water mold won't hurt a healthy fish at all in small amounts, it's in all water and is opportunistic. I've had huge amounts of mold on wood, etc, with no ill results for the fish at all. It will attach to dead tissue on a sick fish, though, and then can be a real problem. 

Make sure to remove all waste food quickly, as mold loves that stuff..


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Ahh will do! Thank you


----------

